
Show HN: Introducing MonkeyLearn integration with Zendesk - feconroses
https://monkeylearn.com/blog/introducing-monkeylearn-integration-with-zendesk/
======
feconroses
Hello HN!

We have been seeing quite a lot of conversations in customer support teams
around tagging tickets (used as part of triggers, macros, analytics, etc). And
we know how its hard and time consuming process.

This is why we built a MonkeyLearn extension for Zendesk (that we are
releasing today) to help this tagging process with machine learning.

With this integration, MonkeyLearn will automatically tag and categorize
incoming tickets into Zendesk. It will predict the value of a given field
based on the subject and content of a ticket (it uses your historical data to
train the machine learning model).

You can find it in the marketplace here:
[https://www.zendesk.com/apps/support/monkeylearn-ticket-
clas...](https://www.zendesk.com/apps/support/monkeylearn-ticket-
classification/)

This is an initial version and it’s free to use (at least for most cs teams).

We are trying to understand the value and if it helps support teams in this
process, so any type of feedback is greatly appreciated. Also, if you need any
kind of help to fine tune the model, more than happy to help.

